# A lot of advise needed please.



## jackchis (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok I'm going to give you some facts and digits:-

Male

Age: 21

Weight: 118kg 18st5 260 pounds.

BMI: 36

Hight: 5ft 11ins

Job: laboratory technician - fairly active. On feet all day.

Body fat: 35%

Metabolism: slow

Assisted trainer

Iv not included diet and cardio as I want you guys to tell me. Forget what I no. I want to learn again if that makes sense.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

If i were u mate I wouldn't rely on other people to tell you. hit the search and get reading some articles. For me research and learning has been the biggest part of the game! Loads of great info out there. At the end of the day you need to research and experiment and learn what works for you.

Also on your feet all day doesn't count as fairly active  Do my job for a few hours 

some of my fave articles on simplyshredded or read peoples journals on here


----------



## jackchis (Feb 21, 2013)

Daz_ls said:


> If i were u mate I wouldn't rely on other people to tell you. hit the search and get reading some articles. For me research and learning has been the biggest part of the game! Loads of great info out there. At the end of the day you need to research and experiment and learn what works for you.
> 
> Also on your feet all day doesn't count as fairly active  Do my job for a few hours
> 
> some of my fave articles on simplyshredded or read peoples journals on here


Thanks mate. Ill do some research and see what comes up. When I say fairly active I. Lump 50 kilos of aggregate all day mixing them and testing them  big slabs of road haha

Ey thanks though pal


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

You're a lab technician and you lug 50kg bags of aggregate around all day!


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

How long have you been training and what are your goals mate?


----------



## jackchis (Feb 21, 2013)

yannyboy said:


> You're a lab technician and you lug 50kg bags of aggregate around all day!


Haha yes yannyboy  the company designs and test asphalt material and I'm the one prepping and mixing. It's the fact that the material is 200 degrees and with all the ovens on its roasting


----------



## jackchis (Feb 21, 2013)

daddy123 said:


> How long have you been training and what are your goals mate?


Got back into it after a year off 2 month ago... Beginning of December... Funny time I know


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

How many days are you looking to train?


----------



## jackchis (Feb 21, 2013)

Well this week iv done 9 sessions. 2 cardio sessions Monday and Thursday and trained Monday to Saturday on individual muscle groups and then a 20 min cardio afterwards... Today I just did some stretches and plate work and 20 mins of cardio.

But!!! I'm looking to do crossfit in Manchester twice a week too... Tuesdays and Fridays.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

9 sessions a wk?...you'll be shredded in no time!


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thats a lot of sessions mate. What are your goals?


----------



## jackchis (Feb 21, 2013)

I wanna loose as much fat as possible. Like you can see up the top I'm belly and waist is massive and boobs lol

I wanna be cut up with about 10% body fat... I just need help doing it. Iv got friends that train with but there just as unknowledgable as me haha


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

If you feel happy then post up your diet and training and then people can really help you mate.


----------



## jackchis (Feb 21, 2013)

Cheers daddy123.

For instance...

Meal 1 8am - 60g porridge 4 egg whites omega 3 1000mg

Multi vit a-z

Vit c 1000mg

50ml anavar

Milk thistle

Thermolean

Meal 2 10am - 100g asparagus 110g chicken breast table spoon of extra Virginia olive oil.

Meal 3 2pm - same as meal 2

Thermolean

Meal 4 4pm - pre workout - myprotien instant whey shake... 30g protien and some raisins.

Thermolean

50mg anavar

6 x nitric oxide

Meal 5 7pm - post workout - 200g chicken and 150 grams sweet potato

Meal 6 before bed - milk protien 6 hour release shake.

Plenty of water throughout the day.

Training -

Monday - chest

Tuesday - biceps

Wednesday - back

Thursday - triceps

Friday - shoulders

Saturday - legs

Sunday - cross trainer and plate work.

Monday and Thursday mornings 40 mins on cross trainer

Any more info required please let me know


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

At first glance you need to build in a couple of rest days. Also why the milkthistle and thermolean at this stage mate?


----------



## jackchis (Feb 21, 2013)

daddy123 said:


> At first glance you need to build in a couple of rest days. Also why the milkthistle and thermolean at this stage mate?


When would you put in the rest days? I'm really flexible so I can adjust to whatever....

The thormolean helps to burn fat and speed up the metabolism go on myprotien and read it...

The milk thistle is to help clean the liver from the anavar... I no it's none toxic but better to be safe  what's your view?


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry mate missed the bit about being assisted so makes sense. I would put biceps with back and triceps with chest to start with also take out the thermolean for now and put it back in later.


----------



## jackchis (Feb 21, 2013)

Ok then but them days that are now free I will be going to cross fit to fill them. I plan to go Tuesdays and Fridays.


----------



## jackchis (Feb 21, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions about my diet?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

jackchis said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions about my diet?


It looks good and clean, what is the total calories and macro breakdown and please don't say I don't know!!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I would take out bis and tris and use them as a crossfit day, just chuck a few sets after another major group to hit them if you feel you need to...


----------



## jackchis (Feb 21, 2013)

BJ said:


> I would take out bis and tris and use them as a crossfit day, just chuck a few sets after another major group to hit them if you feel you need to...


Took 2 days a week out and feel much better. Still hitting cardio now. Feel a lot better. Cheers guys


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You're better off under training a bit than over training.

Under training means you will still make gains and recover properly, over training means little to no gains and feeling exhausted all the time.

It is a fine line which only you will be able to work out what's right for you.


----------



## jackchis (Feb 21, 2013)

Not been on here for a while but still getting awesome advise from you people if what I read...

Time for update...

Age: 21

Weight: 114kg

Body fat: 20%

I have lost 15% body fat from hard hard graft! I'm getting personal trained and getting pushed every single day to the limit!

I was approached in the gym to become a fitness model and go in a magazine to show before and after pictures... Off course I said yes!

I just want a bit of feedback of what I'm taking as everybody has an opinion...

This is a 16 week course and the diet is the following:

MEAL 1 -

Whole meal toast with 5 egg omelette (2 full 3 white)

OR

Dry oats with one scoop of protein and 1 banana

MEAL 2 -

Half a pack of whole meal rice with 1 chicken breast and salad

OR

6 whole meal rice cakes with peanut butter and 6 eggs.

MEAL 3 -

Cottage cheese with spinach leaves and dressing.

MEAL 4 - PRE WORKOUT

sweet potato and chicken breast and a spoon of peanut butter

MEAL 5 - POST WORKOUT

Protein shake

MEAL 6 -

High protein and complex carbs

MEAL 7 -

Milk protein Shake before bed.

ASSISTED ENHANCERS:

50mg tren hex (sun, tues, Thurs)

50mg masteron (sun, tues, Thurs)

100mg anavar every day

50mg promastren (Monday Wednesday Friday)

2 T6 a day.

I have been on this 3 weeks and ceing a massive difference but think I'm taking too much... Can anybody advise?

Much appreciated.


----------

